# Dark Power Pro P9 in Cooler Master CM 690 II ?



## je87 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,

passt das Dark Power Pro P9 ohne Probleme in das Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite?
Schließlich ist das Netzteil ja etwas länger als Geräte mit  Standardabmessungen und das Gehäuse hat am Boden Vorrichtungen für  Lüfter, die ich ungern blockieren möchte, falls nicht andere Bauteile am  Boden eh den Einbau verhindern. Da ich mir ein solches Netzeil im  Rahmen der Valentins-Dark-Aktion kaufen wollte, wäre es für mich schön  zu wissen, ob es überhaupt mit dem Gehäuse kompatibel ist.

MfG,

je87


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo je87

Lass uns im anderen Thread im anderen Forum darüber reden.
Daher veranlasse ich hier die Schließung dieses Themas.


----------

